# New Members from HongKong



## brunohkdc (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,

This is Bruno from Hong Kong which is willing to know and join the FreeMason. As I know that there is a place for freemason in hong kong too, I would like to discuss and meet more friends within this forums to create more friendship and discovery for myself and all.

I am a dream-chaser who are willing to help people to chase their dreams. So what is Your Dream?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2018)

brunohkdc said:


> I am a dream-chaser who are willing to help people to chase their dreams. So what is Your Dream?


Huh?!


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 24, 2018)

And this has what to do with Freemasonry?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 24, 2018)

The Dream part I mean


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 24, 2018)

Peace on earth a good will to all men.

"Most of Hong Kong's 27 Masonic Lodges continue to affiliate to the English lodge, with a smaller number affiliated to the Scottish and Irish lodges."
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...t-secret-top-english-freemason-says-hong-kong

Contacts for United Grand Lodge England's Hong presence can be found here https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups/14-asia/108-hong-kong-the-far-east

I would encourage you to contact them, become a Freemason has been an excellent experience for me..


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 24, 2018)

brunohkdc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is Bruno from Hong Kong which is willing to know and join the FreeMason. As I know that there is a place for freemason in hong kong too, I would like to discuss and meet more friends within this forums to create more friendship and discovery for myself and all.
> 
> I am a dream-chaser who are willing to help people to chase their dreams. So what is Your Dream?



Sounds like you really want to join a Masonic lodge and you are a giving person perhaps. As others have said, I would do some internet research, if possible, in your area to find out contact information to your closest lodge. I think Bro. Bloke's links are a good start.


----------

